# What do php70-xmlreader-7.0.7 need?



## max21 (Jun 16, 2016)

There is lots and lots of good news about php-7 and zend.  I knew nothing until now.  If I'm not missing anything, is there a replacement or something that can make this work?  I installed php70-7.0.7  but xmlreader.so did not work, however, php still fired up.  So I downloaded php70-xmlreader-7.0.7.txz and I got the same result.  What do it do?  Is it really needed?


```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/php-fpm onestart
Performing sanity check on php-fpm configuration:
[15-Jun-2016 20:52:12] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20151012/xmlreader.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20151012/xmlreader.so: Undefined symbol &quot;dom_node_class_entry&quot; in Unknown on line 0
[15-Jun-2016 20:52:12] NOTICE: configuration file /usr/local/etc/php-fpm.conf test is successful

Starting php_fpm.
[15-Jun-2016 20:52:12] NOTICE: PHP message: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20151012/xmlreader.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20151012/xmlreader.so: Undefined symbol &quot;dom_node_class_entry&quot; in Unknown on line 0
```


----------



## kpa (Jun 16, 2016)

Search at www.freshports.org reveals:

http://www.freshports.org/textproc/php70-xmlreader/


----------



## max21 (Jun 16, 2016)

kpa said:


> Search at www.freshports.org reveals:
> 
> http://www.freshports.org/textproc/php70-xmlreader/


More dependencies is all it is… _kpa_, Thank you man!


----------

